# Frames for online print sales



## Mikeoshellphoto (Nov 6, 2017)

I sell landscape photography on my website.  I sell prints and mounted prints, but I would also like to sell framed photos.  Is the best way to go about doing this having a couple of different frame styles in a couple of different colors so the customer can decide?  Also, when I sell images in a local Gallery I go to a store to pick up the frames.  However, the types of frames are always changing. Is there a place I can go to where I know they will always have a particular style and color in stock, so that I might display these frames on my website?


----------



## KmH (Nov 6, 2017)

Create Custom Picture Frames | Metal or Wood | American Frame


----------



## Mikeoshellphoto (Nov 6, 2017)

KmH said:


> Create Custom Picture Frames | Metal or Wood | American Frame


Thank you


----------

